# Rats back leg EXTREMELY swollen and hard. :(



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

Went upstairs to the rat room for one last check and one of my boys back legs is swollen three times the size, its bright red, and hard. He let me touch it but when i tried to see if he could move it he squeaked. Just curios if you guys have any ideas i could mull over until e can get him to the vet tomorrow. I gave him infants tylonol for now. Id appreciate any input.







There are no bite marks, and he and his two brothers share a ferret nation. He's isolated now.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh!!!!! Ouch!!!! Looks like either broken foot or he got the circulation cut off somehow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Infant ibuprofen will work better as it has anti-inflammatory properties. The vet will most likely prescribe some sort of NSAID.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

That looks very like a case I had of sceptic arthritis. Has he got any abscesses or bite wounds, or is he quite or looking unwell. If so you needmto get him on antibiotics asap, sceptic arthritis is a sign that an infection has gone inwards and ican easily move to septecemia which makesnrats very ill very fast. It looks like he may have had a prenuptial gland abcessnrecently judging by his baldish patch in his groin. That's the same place my lads abscess was when he got it.

If you suspect this I would recommend synulux, it's a broad spectrum antibiotic that seems particularly effective against abscesses.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

That looks like what happened my rats toes (hasn't happened since) when they get them caught in the bars. Mine didn't have any breaks and healed quickly but that is much more inflamed so it a good thing you are taking him to the vet. Good luck and try to check the corners of your cage for weird gaps that's where both of my rats got caught. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Could be a break (but not too likely), could be a terrible sprain or a bacterial infection. The Ibuprofen just won't be able to truly help that one. See how shiny the skin is from being stretched? I bet its also mopist as fluids are being pushed through the skin (normal). That swelling has to come down first and foremost. Do you have an appointment today?


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

i know in rabbits, puss turns solid and hard...could it be an infection? not sure if puss hardens in rats or not


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

Got him into the vets a couple days ago, we did x-rays, no brakes or fractures, so because it was oozing we all agreed it was bumblefoot(it can present without ulcerating). He's been on baytril, and metacam for three days now and he is starting to use his foot again, and the swelling has gone down significantly. Hopefully his foot will be 100% in a week or two.


----------

